# when did your tegu fade to white and black?



## breezewon (Jun 17, 2011)

Mine is still very much yellow and is about 30 inches long

I will find some more pictures to show you since this one isn't great but it is one i had lying around.

She is Argentine (i hope), has the two scales between the eyes and nostrils.


----------



## La-Price (Jun 17, 2011)

looks like an argentine to me, but id wait for a more experinced eye XD
but the coloring should fade to b\w, some actually get orange in places, theres a picture of one like that on here somewhere...


----------



## rrcoolj (Jun 17, 2011)

She does look like an Argentine but the colors throw me off. Could the lighting cause the yellow coloration? I have never seen yellow on a tegu. Orange on the belly maybe. Then every tegu is different so yours might loose that "yellow" coloration as it ages. Could we see some close up photos?


----------



## breezewon (Jun 17, 2011)

she is very orange on her belly and quite yellow/green where i expected her to go white. I will get some other pictures. The light may be making her look more colorful than she really is but it is noticably not white


----------



## Rhetoric (Jun 17, 2011)

It could be the light contributing to the colors. Guru looks different under an MVB compared to a UVB. I would say shes an argentine, shes got that stripe going down her side. None of my tegus were really yellow like that though. What kind of substrate are you keeping her on? I saw somewhere (I'll try to find it) that sometimes the substrate can sort of stain their undersides. I'm not sure how true that is since they shed all the time when they're younger. One of my tegus has always had an orange-y belly and he never grew out of it.


----------



## breezewon (Jun 17, 2011)

she's on topsoil now but was on cypress before she moved into the big enclosure. always been pretty orange.



In other news, i'm pumped about the cleveland reptile show sunday!

http://img812.imageshack.us/img812/6100/20110527132835428.jpg

that's another picture of her i stole from my previous thread. Doesn't look quite as yellow but certainly not white


----------



## Rhetoric (Jun 17, 2011)

I think its cool! Maybe she'll keep it


----------



## reptastic (Jun 17, 2011)

That is a normal b/w,All of my b/W's went through a phase were they had yellow tint to them, they went from green heads, to white to yellow, each of them turned bk white at different stages there was no specific tiing, as far as the orange bellies mostly all argentine tegus get those usually they are brighter during hibernation season and will be faint during the rest of the year


----------



## herpgirl2510 (Jun 17, 2011)

She looks very pretty.


----------



## jondancer (Jun 20, 2011)

Looks like an awesome cage.


----------

